
Programming Doesn’t Require Talent or Even Passion - howtomakeaturn
https://medium.com/@WordcorpGlobal/programming-doesnt-require-talent-or-even-passion-11422270e1e4#.g2wexspdr
======
mroll
Getting a job as a programmer certainly doesn't require either talent or
passion. Even when you start to compare programmers, the better ones are
generally the ones who've spent more time hacking, regardless of how much
talent they have or if you would describe them as passionate. I guess you
could say that if someone spends so much time doing something, they must be
passionate, but I feel the term is overused in this context.

